# ratings from riders



## DukeAB (Dec 16, 2014)

Is there a way to find out how you were rated from a particular rider?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

In the future please search and see if your question has already been answered in the forum, btw it has, so that's a great resource to try before you create a thread.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DukeAB said:


> Is there a way to find out how you were rated from a particular rider?


NO


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

DukeAB said:


> Is there a way to find out hodashboard were rated from a particular rider?


You could with some luck, but uber fixed that by releasing a new useless dashboard


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

I got "dinged" by someone on my rating. Until last night, I had a perfect 5 Star rating. I had six trips, so I don't know which one was the culprit (or it could have been more than one) or what I did (or did not do) to warrant a less than stellar rating. My car is spotless inside & out, comfortable, I am a near-expert driver (as I drive big rigs for a living at my day job) and I opened doors at every stop -- and for male or female passengers.

I did not have any water bottles or food with me and I did let three of my passengers bring a drink WITH THEM into my car (against my better judgment) and kept my fingers crossed that it would not be spilled.

I have rated every passenger as a "5" so far, even though a couple of them were a bit tipsy, loud and two of them (multiple passengers every trip but one) had a bit of body odor amongst them. I just did not know which person it was.

Oh well.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> I did let three of my passengers bring a drink WITH THEM into my car (against my better judgment)


Why would you choose to do something against your "better judgement"?


----------



## iunspoken (Dec 29, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> I got "dinged" by someone on my rating. Until last night, I had a perfect 5 Star rating. I had six trips, so I don't know which one was the culprit (or it could have been more than one) or what I did (or did not do) to warrant a less than stellar rating. My car is spotless inside & out, comfortable, I am a near-expert driver (as I drive big rigs for a living at my day job) and I opened doors at every stop -- and for male or female passengers.
> 
> I did not have any water bottles or food with me and I did let three of my passengers bring a drink WITH THEM into my car (against my better judgment) and kept my fingers crossed that it would not be spilled.
> 
> ...


I did that when I was starting out too. Everyone I picked looked and sounded great. Until I realize those rider ratings don't actually matter to anyone at all. Not to the driver, to Uber or the rider.
Now, I rate riders as stupidly as they rate drivers.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

I was ready to give up on UberX altogether last night - as it seems our market is saturated........but maybe I'll give them some time to 'work things out' in the Richmond market. It's only a part-time gig for me just to get a few extra bucks, so it is not a life or death issue right now. The most I can do is one or two evenings a week.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Customer ratings don't show until they rate you, usually after a few days, when they open the app to request a ride again, so no need to waste your time worrying. You'll never have any idea who scrooged you.


----------



## iunspoken (Dec 29, 2014)

Dutchman said:


> I was ready to give up on UberX altogether last night - as it seems our market is saturated........but maybe I'll give them some time to 'work things out' in the Richmond market. It's only a part-time gig for me just to get a few extra bucks, so it is not a life or death issue right now. The most I can do is one or two evenings a week.


Hope it works out for you. It's starting to feel saturated here in SG too. At 3am there's like an empty car every 200m downtown. That's nuts.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Nothing like a pax that smells like bo,axe,booze and stale cigs all in one


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Large said:


> Nothing like a pax that smells like bo,axe,booze and stale cigs all in one


Middle-eastern Men and frequently middle-eastern women who drown themselves in cologne. 
Stereotyping .....but true in boston.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

DukeAB said:


> Is there a way to find out how you were rated from a particular rider?


I wrote an email and asked this very question...

They responded with "blah blah blah, we can't do that because it privacy issues "


----------

